# The Little Guys



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

For the past couple days, I have been noticing that my group of kap fry in the 20L were really starting to show some nice contrast between their balck & white stripes. So, I cleaned off both sides of the glass earlier in the day, yesterday, and took some pics last night. Fry pics don't always turn out too good for me but last night was an exception. I liked a lot of the pics. Here are a few...




























Also, here's a few pics of some wigglers from last night (this is Day 22 of life)...


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

well russ ...  sell me some of those fish man ..


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lookin good Russ. I had a loss this weekend. My biggest burundi, not even sure what happened. Found it wedged between a rockpile and the glass, hadnt seen it for two days so went looking. Sad but at least what ever happened was quick, didnt see it lingering or anything. Didnt appear stuck or trapped either and no wounds. Mysterious. Oh, well at least it wasnt a disease or anything, but at least your fish are looking good and breeding for ya, congrats.


----------



## BoostedX (Mar 1, 2009)

Fronts are by far my favorite fish. Great looking fry!!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlidgirl1 said:


> Lookin good Russ. I had a loss this weekend. My biggest burundi, not even sure what happened. Found it wedged between a rockpile and the glass, hadnt seen it for two days so went looking. Sad but at least what ever happened was quick, didnt see it lingering or anything. Didnt appear stuck or trapped either and no wounds. Mysterious. Oh, well at least it wasnt a disease or anything, but at least your fish are looking good and breeding for ya, congrats.


Hey Sue,

That is a bummer. I am sorry for your loss 

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cichlids _killer said:


> well russ ...  sell me some of those fish man ..


Thanks for the kudos guys 

I was planning on putting these guys in my 125 Tang community tank and growing them out to about 4-inches. I figure any bigger than 4-inches and they might start eating my smaller brevis 

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey Guys, here some updates. Hope you like lots of pics... 

Day 23









Day 25









Day 26









Day 29



























Day 31









Day 33 (1st day in the floating nursery)


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures. That's just awesome! Who are the parents? Do have pics of them? It couldn't be the picture of the ones you posted right, they seem too small?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

JCKampfer said:


> Thanks for the pictures. That's just awesome! Who are the parents? Do have pics of them? It couldn't be the picture of the ones you posted right, they seem too small?


Thanks 

Here's a few of the dad (my alpha):


















Here is one of the mom (thought I had more pics of here :? ):


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

Those are some nice Kapampas! I have yet to get my tank setup with some

I just finished building a 125 setup. I'm only waiting for it to cycle and then its Kapampa time!

Any advice for me on how you setup your colony?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

JCKampfer said:


> Those are some nice Kapampas! I have yet to get my tank setup with some. I just finished building a 125 setup. I'm only waiting for it to cycle and then its Kapampa time! Any advice for me on how you setup your colony?


Advice on setups â€" that depends.

While they are young, you can have more flexibility in your aquascaping. As they mature, here are a few considerations that I felt were important for my group. My wild caught adult Kapampa group is primarily a breeding group; so, I designed my aquascape with that in mind. I didnâ€™t want to chase holding moms around giant boulders. I want to be able to catch them with relative ease so I can strip them.

I set up my tank with a â€œFrontosa Bankâ€


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a few pics of some cool boulders that are in my 125 tang community.


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Russ,
You have some very nice set-ups, please keep up with the pictures!!!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## JCKampfer (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree, very nicely done!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

daniel4832 said:


> Russ,
> You have some very nice set-ups, please keep up with the pictures!!!
> Thanks,
> Daniel


Thanks guys! Here's the update....

It's been a little while.... I've been getting caught up doing outside activities (probably like most of you too). Took a few pics of the little guys today. I had a couple that got big enough to go in the 125 tang community tank (with some orange fin comps, brevis kitumba & cyps). Also took a couple pics of the smaller group - I have released them from the floating nursery and put them in the 20L with some cyp fry. Here's the pics, hope you like:

*125-gallon Tanganyika Community Tank*

















*20L Fry Tank*


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

Russ,
As always nice pictures, don't stop! :thumb: 
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Man I envy u....I can't wait till I'm able to start breeding my Fronts properly. All those eggs came to nothing by the way....shame.

1 question in your tumbler I noticed that you tumble straight onto the gourse at the bottom. Does this not damage eggs or do you use a sofe sponge pad down there aswell? I just got a tumbler sent from the US I got on ebay by a guy called Joe Rogowsky. Wander if he uses this forum lol


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

karatejo said:


> Man I envy u....I can't wait till I'm able to start breeding my Fronts properly. All those eggs came to nothing by the way....shame.
> 
> 1 question in your tumbler I noticed that you tumble straight onto the gourse at the bottom. Does this not damage eggs or do you use a sofe sponge pad down there aswell? I just got a tumbler sent from the US I got on ebay by a guy called Joe Rogowsky. Wander if he uses this forum lol


Thanks 

I think Joe may be the guy who made my tumblers. I don't use a sponge - might be a good idea though :?


----------

